# Getting spouse resident visa without tawtheeq



## Lena23

I would like to ask is tawtheeq necessary for obtaining resident visa. My husband got resident visa recently, so now we are in the process of getting visa for me and our son. We attested the wedding and birth certificates, but we were not aware that rental contract should be also attested.
My husband found apartment on Al Reem(Ocean scape), that doesn't have a tawtheeq yet. The landlord says that the tawtheeq might be ready in a month, might be ready in half a year. 
Since the rent contract is not signed yet, i would like to know will my husband be able to get visa for my son and me without the tawtheeq.


----------



## sylwia123

Hi Lena

I am in similar position as you and I would like to find out if you have sorted your spouse visa without tawtheeq ?
Please get back to me if you could give me some advice. 
Thank you 
Sylwia


----------



## Lena23

Yes Sylwia, we did. The tawtheeq is not ready yet, but my husband managed to get the visa somehow. He was returned several times, but he managed to get the superior there and explain him the entire situation, so we got the visa. Good luck to You


----------



## sylwia123

Thank you Lena for your reply. Hopefully we will sort this out as well.


----------



## busybee2

Lena23 said:


> I would like to ask is tawtheeq necessary for obtaining resident visa. My husband got resident visa recently, so now we are in the process of getting visa for me and our son. We attested the wedding and birth certificates, but we were not aware that rental contract should be also attested.
> My husband found apartment on Al Reem(Ocean scape), that doesn't have a tawtheeq yet. The landlord says that the tawtheeq might be ready in a month, might be ready in half a year.
> Since the rent contract is not signed yet, i would like to know will my husband be able to get visa for my son and me without the tawtheeq.


your husband will not be able to get a visa for family without tawtheeq this is a new thing. do not believe in a month, inshahal go elsewhere. other new developemnts managed to organise their own tawtheeq with aldar and manazel etc.


----------

